# .40 s&w



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

So what's the deal guys? You don't see much talk or folks wanting guns in this caliber anymore. Too expensive to shoot? Just don't like it? What is it? Just something I was thinking about while strapped to this desk at work :blink:


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

great question !!! My choice for best all around pistol for me is my Glock 23 i just love the round the caliber and the weapon itself !!!


----------



## huysophat (Apr 3, 2012)

Like Rob said Glock 23 is all around a great pistol. I had mine for over 2 yrs and love it. The ammo really not that bad in price unless you want a high dollar hollow point. As for the FMJ ammo price not bad. But the Glock 23 awesome.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ x 2^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

that is the caliber I have. M&P40 compact. I prefer more metal than plastic


----------



## bcp280z (Mar 29, 2011)

All my auto's ever bought or sold have been 40 and 22.

It's just the majority of people are used to old skool 45 and 9mm. They will always be most popular centerfires. 

The way I see it, faster than a 45, bigger hole than a 9.

Many have probs with the snappy recoil as well.


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

I personally love them all!! But as a good friend said once "whether it's a 22 or 45 one good one through the snot hole will do it"


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I thought the .40 was extremely popular with civilians, I believed that it was somewhat close in popularity to 9mm.

I personally don't like the caliber since 9mm .40 and .45 all have similar wound ballistic performance. Since they are all about the same, 9mm is the best in my opinion with its lighter weight, higher capacity and easier controlability. The cost is also cheaper to boot.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

The 40 came about because the older 9mms weren't doing the trick and public servant organizations didn't want the 45, probably because of over penetration. The 10mm was supposed to be the answer but the 40 came along shortly after and really put a damper on the 10.

9mms are now much better with the newer ammos available but the 40 is here to stay. Ammo cost difference is nearly nil and ballistics with the 40 are quite effective with proper PD ammo.

I also keep a 23 handy mainly because it about perfect size for a carry gun, but I would still prefer a 10 or 45.

Rick


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

It's just hiding out taking a break, it's a good cal, just not popular right now..all of the gun manufactures and magazines/tv shows are focussing on other calibers...40 will be back before long


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

If you like the G19 or G23 - but wished it was a 45 - consider the G38. Same sized footprint, but a 45 caliber business end.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I have most of my hand guns in the 40 cal. carried a G -23 for for work for a lone time I had the choice of with I wanted to carred. But I liked my MP-40 the best even got a 9mm barrel for it. Just my 2 cents jj


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

scubapro said:


> If you like the G19 or G23 - but wished it was a 45 - consider the G38. Same sized footprint, but a 45 caliber business end.


The capacity is somewhat bad since it has to be a single stack mag. Glock is pushing really hard to field .45GAP with LEOs and almost has to give them away along with the ammo for them.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

It is actually a semi- double stacked magazine. 8+1 in the G38 (what most people get with a 1911). You can also use the 10-rd G37 mags as spares.

The cost of 45GAP ammo is now on par with 45ACP - sometimes cheaper. Availability is not a problem, especially if you buy in bulk.

The same ballistic performance as 45ACP out of a platform designed for 9/40...what's not to like? I too was resistant - until I shot one.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

scubapro said:


> The same ballistic performance as 45ACP out of a platform designed for 9/40...what's not to like? I too was resistant - until I shot one.


That's the only thing I think it has going for it.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

scubapro said:


> If you like the G19 or G23 - but wished it was a 45 - consider the G38. Same sized footprint, but a 45 caliber business end.


 
I think I would lean toward the G36 before the GAP. But I will sacrifice a little bullet weight because the G23 holds 14 rounds and I ain't that great a pistol shot.

Rick


----------



## cmhlms (Apr 21, 2012)

Love the 40. I bought a m&p 40 rescently and have larger and smaller caliburs in my collection. the 40 justs fits me.


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree with Duck Hunter. Really doesn't matter what the caliber is if you can hit what you are shooting at.


----------

